# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe #241 (11/2020)



## PCGH_Aleco (30. September 2020)

Guten Tag liebe PCGH-Community!

der Sommer ist vorbei und wir begeben uns in den Geburtsmonat der PCGH, natürlich nicht ohne den zentralen Feedback-Sammelthread zur aktuellen PCGH-Ausgabe 241 11/2020. Hier dürft Ihr eure Anregungen, Kritiken oder auch mal Belobigungen reinschreiben, die wir dann auch lesen.

Sollte euer Stammkiosk geschlossen haben, könnt ihr das Heft mit den Links im Artikel (ganz unten) bestellen, entweder gedruckt oder digital. Das ist gerade in Seuchenschutzzeiten eine wichtige Info, denn Corona ist immer noch nicht überstanden (ja, wirklich: Noch nicht überstanden).

Die neue Ausgabe erhaltet ihr planmäßig ab dem 07. Oktober 2020 am Kiosk eurer Wahl, sofern dieser offen haben sollte. Fun Fact: Vor genau 20 Jahre und einem Tag erschien die erste PCGH, damals noch PC Games Hardware. Wer nicht unbedingt was zum Anfassen braucht, in diesen Zeiten sollte man auf Kontakt ja generell verzichten, der kann den bedruckten Zellstoff in digitaler Form erwerben. Die PDF wird am Freitag vor dem Erstverkaufstag, in diesem Fall ist das morgen der 02. Oktober 2020. Oder ganz anders: Abonnenten unserer Zeitung bekommen die gedruckte PCGH in der Regel einige Werktage vor dem Kiosk-Erstverkaufstag (EVT), ein Abo lohnt sich also für den frühen Vogel (Vergesset nicht die Prämien!).

Eure Anregungen und euer Feedback sind immer herzlich willkommen, schließlich produzieren wir dieses Heft für Euch! Wohl formulierte Kritik wird von der Redaktion zudem gerne gelesen und wir sind bemüht, auf Fragen und Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten. Bedenkt jedoch bitte, dass selbst PCGH-Redakteure nicht 24 Stunden am Tag im Dienst sind (bei Raff sieht das etwas anders aus, den muss man nur einmal am Tag mit einer GPU füttern), jedes Schaltjahr auch mal Urlaub haben oder (zum Glück noch seltener) krank darnieder liegen könnten. Auch wenn wir nicht auf jedes einzelne Posting eine Antwort schreiben, wir lesen eure Meinungen und nehmen euer Feedback zu Herzen!

In dem Sinne, eine spannende neue Ausgabe, viel Spaß beim Lesen und bleibt bitte alle gesund!

Eure PCGH-Redaktion


----------



## Llares (1. Oktober 2020)

Ist gerade angekommen und ich habe direkt angefangen zu lesen. Bin auf 10 und da scheint euch oder der Druckerei durcheinander gekommen zu sein. Seite 15 müsste nämlich eigentlich Seite 13 sein (Seite 12 ist ein Extrakasten) und Seite 13 eigentlich Seite 15. Dachte erst, da fehlt was komplett, aber so kann ich ja trotzdem lesen. 

Soviel zum unschönen Feedback. Freue mich auf den Rest.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. Oktober 2020)

Du hast Recht: ACHTUNG „BUG“ - der Fließtext der Seiten 13 und 15 sind getauscht. Das sieht man erst, wenn man den Fließtext liest. War leider eine Last-Minute-Änderung im Layout. Zum Glück ist alles da.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (1. Oktober 2020)

Ahhrrg, bin grad zu blöd, also: Seite 10 wird auf Seite 15 weiter gelesen, danach gehts zurück zur 13 und dann zur 19 - ja, so ergibt der Text Sinn. WER war das !? 

Ansonsten echt coole Ausgabe !


----------



## Llares (1. Oktober 2020)

Last-Minute-Änderungen sind immer Mist. Kenne ich zu genüge...


----------



## Oromis16 (1. Oktober 2020)

Eine sehr schöne Ausgabe  Und da fällt mir auf, dass ich nun auch schon seit sieben Jahren mitlese.. ..es war definitiv eine gute Entscheidung, das erste mal auf PCGH.de  zu gehen


----------



## Esenel (1. Oktober 2020)

@PCGH_Dave 
Cooler Artikel "Die beste CPU für Ampere".
Aber das mit RAM OC auf Z490 üb ma nochmal.
Müss ma wohl nen Workshop machen 

3600er RAM kitzelt die CPU ja noch ned mal


----------



## PCGH_Dave (2. Oktober 2020)

Esenel schrieb:


> 3600er RAM kitzelt die CPU ja noch ned mal


Da hast du natürlich recht. Aber das Ziel dieses Artikels war nicht das maximale RAM-OC mit einem 10900K, sondern nur den maximalen Bezugspunkt mit einem übertakteten 10900K herzustellen. Mit 5,2 GHz war schlichtweg nicht schnellerer Speicher nötig, um Bestwerte zu erzielen.

Du kannst gerne mal einen Thread mit einer Anleitung zum RAM-OC erstellen. Du scheinst ja ohnehin ein bis zum letzten Subtiming optimiertes System zu haben. Eine Dokumentation, wie das auch andere User bewerkstelligen könnten, käme sicher gut an.


----------



## MDJ (2. Oktober 2020)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Du hast Recht: ACHTUNG „BUG“ - der Fließtext der Seiten 13 und 15 sind getauscht. Das sieht man erst, wenn man den Fließtext liest. War leider eine Last-Minute-Änderung im Layout. Zum Glück ist alles da.


Zwar jetzt nicht so wichtig, aber sind die PDF-Ausgaben dann eigentlich korrigiert?


----------



## Esenel (2. Oktober 2020)

Leider schwimme ich selbst nur im Mittelfeld beim RAM mit.
Eine Anleitung gibts im HWLuxx von Even.

Aber es kommt halt so sehr aufs Kit und das Mainboard an.
Darum muss man es sich bei jeder Kombi genau anschaun was möglich ist.

Vg


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. Oktober 2020)

MDJ schrieb:


> Zwar jetzt nicht so wichtig, aber sind die PDF-Ausgaben dann eigentlich korrigiert?



Ja, die werden korrigiert.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (2. Oktober 2020)

Was die Option betrifft, daß komplette Archiv evtl. online zu stellen, konnte ich via 7zip immerhin (Angaben in GB) 7,92 (8,51) ---> 6,49 (6,98) rausholen (Ultra & WöBu 192MB)...  sofern diese Archivausgabe nicht dauerhaft verfügbar ist...


----------



## PCGH_Dave (2. Oktober 2020)

Esenel schrieb:


> Leider schwimme ich selbst nur im Mittelfeld beim RAM mit.


Ich nutze auch nur DDR4-4000 bei CL17-17-17-34-2T mit tRFC 400 bei 1,45V, normaler B-Dies-Shit halt 
Da geht sicher noch mehr, aber da ich ein 72-Fps-Cap nutze, wäre es unnötig.


----------



## Mintnix (3. Oktober 2020)

"Seite konnte nicht geladen werden ..." Seite 13 und 15 fehlen bei mir, werden auch nicht beim durchblättern nachgeladen. Schade, gerade der wichtigste Artikel defekt?


----------



## bushfeuer (3. Oktober 2020)

Mintnix schrieb:


> "Seite konnte nicht geladen werden ..." Seite 13 und 15 fehlen bei mir, werden auch nicht beim durchblättern nachgeladen. Schade, gerade der wichtigste Artikel defekt?


Ich habe exakt dasselbe Problem...


----------



## KaterTom (3. Oktober 2020)

Redet ihr vom lesen in der App? Denn in meiner gestern  Abend heruntergeladenen PDF fehlen keine Seiten.

Ich finde das Layout des 20 Jahre PCGH Artikels etwas unglücklich wegen der Unterbrechung des leseflusses zwischen Seite 15 und 19. Die Seiten 16 und 18 bestehen  nur aus Kästen und Seite 17 ist Werbung. Im Ampere Test ist auch so eine grosse Unterbrechung. Kann man Seiten, die nur aus Kästen bestehen nicht am Ende des Artikels zusammenfassen? Ich finde es einfach nicht gut, wenn ich erst suchen muss, wo es denn mit dem eigentlichen Text weitergeht.


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (3. Oktober 2020)

Der GPU-Teil dieser Ausgabe ist wieder epochal   - dies würde von einer Teilnahme der Fachredaktion *hust* Raff *hust* an dem Podcast entsprechend gekrönt werden 

Edit:
(Das Gebrabbel infolge Übermüdung wurde entfernt  )
Das war das letzte mal, dass ich die Thematik mit der Teilnahme an dem Podcast anspreche - versprochen


----------



## Mintnix (3. Oktober 2020)

KaterTom schrieb:


> Redet ihr vom lesen in der App? Denn in meiner gestern  Abend heruntergeladenen PDF fehlen keine Seiten.
> 
> Ich finde das Layout des 20 Jahre PCGH Artikels etwas unglücklich wegen der Unterbrechung des leseflusses zwischen Seite 15 und 19. Die Seiten 16 und 18 bestehen  nur aus Kästen und Seite 17 ist Werbung. Im Ampere Test ist auch so eine grosse Unterbrechung. Kann man Seiten, die nur aus Kästen bestehen nicht am Ende des Artikels zusammenfassen? Ich finde es einfach nicht gut, wenn ich erst suchen muss, wo es denn mit dem eigentlichen Text weitergeht.


Ähm ja genau. 
Danke, der Tipp mit den vertauschten Seiten hat schon mal geholfen. Im Lesemodus ist der Artikel komplett lesbar vorhanden. In der Seitenansicht fehlen, wie gesagt, die zwei Seiten bei mir.


----------



## KaterTom (3. Oktober 2020)

Bei mir sind auch in der Seitenansicht alle Seiten da. Sowohl beim lesen im Firefox als auch im Foxit Reader.


----------



## tigra456 (3. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe ne Frage zum Teil „So konfigurieren Sie Sound richtig“.

Ich besitze eine einfache 5.1 Anlage mit 3,5mm Steckern und ein Asus Strix Fusion Wireless USB Headset.Board ist ein Asus Z490-G.

In Windows die 5.1 konfigurieren habe ich verstanden. 5,1 einstellen, keine full-Spektrum Lautsprecher und hohe Sound-abtastrate auswählen. Habe auch die Realtek Software drauf.

Macht es Sinn dieses Windows Virtual Surround auszuwählen ?

Wenn ich dann mal doch über das USB Headset Spiele, ist es dann zwingend erforderlichdie ROG Armoury Software zu starten und entsprechend zu konfigurieren ?
Muss diese Software immer gestartet sein oder reicht eine 1xige Einstellung ?
In dieser ist ja künstliches 5.1 auch auswählbar ? (Lieber an oder aus ? Oder reicht es, das auf Aus zu lassen und im jeweiligen Spiel Headset auszuwählen?

Evtl kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen weil mir die ganzen Einstellungen Kopfzerbrechen bereiten und ich natürlich die beste Qualität sowohl im 5.1 als auch im Headsetbetrieb möchte ?


----------



## tiant (4. Oktober 2020)

Als Flight Simulator 2020 und Star Citizen Fan habe ich mit Freude euren Joysticktest erwartet. Schön dass es dieses Randthema mal wieder ins Heft geschaft hat. Leider beschränkt sich der Artikel auf die "Großen" in der Branche. Wäre toll mal etwas über den kleineren Hersteller wie VKB-Sim zu lesen. Habe mir vor einem Jahr einen Gladiator MK II zugelegt und bin sehr zufrieden mit Preis/Leistung. Vielleicht schafft es ja der Nachfolger, der im November erscheinen soll, in euer Testlabor. Ich bin natürlich immer noch an einem Upgrade interessiert. Z.B. schwebt mir für Star Citizen eine Konfiguration mit zwei Joysticks vor.


----------



## Fataga (4. Oktober 2020)

Habe soeben mit Genuss die tolle neue PC Games Hardware Print durchgelesen. Einen herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 20-jährigen. Als Leser der ersten Stunden habe ich viele nostalgische Rückblicke genossen. Eine ganz tolle Ausgabe. Vielen Dank für die tolle Arbeit. Auf weitere 20 Jahre. Ein treuer Leser.


----------



## garfield36 (5. Oktober 2020)

Habe auch gerade die Ausgabe 11/2020 vor mir. Für mich ist ein wichtiges *Kaufkriterium* die *Lautstärke einer Karte*. Ich kann aber *keine Werte für die Custom-Karten* finden. Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich die finde?


----------



## mac1 (5. Oktober 2020)

Ich werde auf die Ausgabe verzichten, obwohl ich sie als Leser der ersten Stunde fest eingeplant hatte. Allerdings sind weder Inhalt, noch Extras für mich interessant genug. 
Trotzdem meine herzlichsten Glückwünsche zum 20-jährigen Jubiläum. 
Kinder, wie doch die Zeit vergeht.


----------



## kmf (5. Oktober 2020)

mac1 schrieb:


> Ich werde auf die Ausgabe verzichten, obwohl ich sie als Leser der ersten Stunde fest eingeplant hatte. Allerdings sind weder Inhalt, noch Extras für mich interessant genug.
> Trotzdem meine herzlichsten Glückwünsche zum 20-jährigen Jubiläum.
> Kinder, wie doch die Zeit vergeht.


Tjo, kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen, als Jubiläumsheft hatte ich auch einen stärkeren Inhalt/Auftritt erwartet. Aber alleine die Zusatz-DVD ist mehr als den Kaufpreis des Heftes wert. Von daher ist diese Ausgabe eine absolute Kaufempfehlung meinerseits.


----------



## DarkBlue (7. Oktober 2020)

Auch ich möchte der Redaktion meine Glückwünsche zum 20-jährigen Jubiläum aussprechen. Weiter so! 
Etwas verwundert bin ich allerdings über das fehlen der Einkaufsführer Kategorien:
Gehäuse - Netzteile - Soundkarten und Headsets.

In der Ausgabe #240 war die ganze Seite noch vorhanden


----------



## Chief Pontiac (7. Oktober 2020)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Ahhrrg, bin grad zu blöd, also: Seite 10 wird auf Seite 15 weiter gelesen, danach gehts zurück zur 13 und dann zur 19 - ja, so ergibt der Text Sinn. WER war das !?
> 
> Ansonsten echt coole Ausgabe !



Ist mir auch gerade aufgefallen.  Ich hoffe der Zuständige "Layouter" kriegt als Strafe eine Woche lang nur kalten Kaffee im Büro.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (7. Oktober 2020)

Chief Pontiac schrieb:


> Ist mir auch gerade aufgefallen.  Ich hoffe der Zuständige "Layouter" kriegt als Strafe eine Woche lang nur kalten Kaffee im Büro.



Aber nicht doch, besser ein paar Runden CIV1 mit original PC-Speaker-Sound und wehe er freut sich nicht, wenn sein Schlachtschiff an einer feindlichen Miliz zerschellt...  ... O.K., so grausam möchte ich nun auch nicht sein


----------



## Homerclon (7. Oktober 2020)

KaterTom schrieb:


> Ich finde das Layout des 20 Jahre PCGH Artikels etwas unglücklich wegen der Unterbrechung des leseflusses zwischen Seite 15 und 19. Die Seiten 16 und 18 bestehen nur aus Kästen und Seite 17 ist Werbung. Im Ampere Test ist auch so eine grosse Unterbrechung. Kann man Seiten, die nur aus Kästen bestehen nicht am Ende des Artikels zusammenfassen? Ich finde es einfach nicht gut, wenn ich erst suchen muss, wo es denn mit dem eigentlichen Text weitergeht.


Das wollte ich auch schon vor einiger Zeit anmerken, und immer wieder vergessen. Denn das ist nicht erst seit dieser Ausgabe so.
Es ist wirklich störend, wenn man erst mal eine Doppelseite überspringen muss um den angefangenen Satz, oder Absatz, zuende lesen zu können, um dann wieder zurück zu blättern um die Extra-Kästen lesen zu können, die man Überblättert hat.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. Oktober 2020)

Ich höre "schlimme" Dinge aus dem Handel und aus dem Shop. Die DVD-Ausgabe ist trotz Auflagenerhöhung flächendeckend schlecht verfügbar und im Shop sind Einzelbestellungen grad nicht möglich. Wir versuchen ASAP, Hefte aufzutreiben. Ansonsten: Auf Mykiosk.com die Postleitzahl eingeben und nach "PC GAMES HARDWARE DVD" suchen.

Das sind echte Luxusprobleme, aber weniger ärgerlich wird das Ganze dadurch nicht.


----------



## garfield36 (9. Oktober 2020)

Ich bin noch immer verwundert, wieso ich keine Angaben zur Lautstärkemessung gefunden habe. Kann mir jemand von der Redaktion sagen, wo ich die finden kann. Oder sind sie gar nicht vorhanden?


----------



## Homerclon (9. Oktober 2020)

garfield36 schrieb:


> Ich bin noch immer verwundert, wieso ich keine Angaben zur Lautstärkemessung gefunden habe. Kann mir jemand von der Redaktion sagen, wo ich die finden kann. Oder sind sie gar nicht vorhanden?


Von was? Den 3080 / 3090 Cusoms? Die folgen in der nächsten Ausgabe, da nicht genug Zeit blieb dies für diese Ausgabe zu schaffen. So hatte ich die den Artikel jedenfalls verstanden.



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich höre "schlimme" Dinge aus dem Handel und aus dem Shop. Die DVD-Ausgabe ist trotz Auflagenerhöhung flächendeckend schlecht verfügbar und im Shop sind Einzelbestellungen grad nicht möglich.


Also quasi Vergriffen, in so kurzer Zeit?  Gabs das in den vergangenen 20 Jahren schon mal?


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (9. Oktober 2020)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich höre "schlimme" Dinge aus dem Handel und aus dem Shop. Die DVD-Ausgabe ist trotz Auflagenerhöhung flächendeckend schlecht verfügbar und im Shop sind Einzelbestellungen grad nicht möglich. Wir versuchen ASAP, Hefte aufzutreiben. Ansonsten: Auf Mykiosk.com die Postleitzahl eingeben und nach "PC GAMES HARDWARE DVD" suchen.
> 
> Das sind echte Luxusprobleme, aber weniger ärgerlich wird das Ganze dadurch nicht.


Hab' schön brav bei einem Kumpel, der sich langsam mit Hardware befassen will, Werbung gemacht 

Edit: 
Gut wenn man ein Abo hat


----------



## 700RRaptor (13. Oktober 2020)

Ich als Computer Laie freue mich sehr über die 20 Jahre PCGH Ausgabe via PDF Formate.
So habe ich eine Menge übersichtlichen _Lernstoff_ für mich. 

Frage am Rande:
Wieso wird in der jetzigen Ausgabe 11/2020 bei diversen Tests kein *i7 5820k* miteinbezogen? Ist dieser Prozessor so wenig verbreitet?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (14. Oktober 2020)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Die DVD-Ausgabe ist trotz Auflagenerhöhung flächendeckend schlecht verfügbar


Ich habe mir schon lange kein Heft mehr gekauft, aber die PDFs aller bisherigen Ausgaben haben mich magisch angezogen. Ich habe seit längerem wieder mein externes Optisches Laufwerk bemühen müssen, das Düsentriebwerksgeräusch habe ich schon fast ein wenig vermisst, das herunter ziehen der vielen großen PDFs hat ziemlich lange gedauert. Ich habe erst vor einigen Wochen all meine PCGH-Hefte weggeworfen, einige waren schon recht alt und nahmen platz weg, da freut es mich besonders das diese Ausgabe gekommen ist.


----------



## Quake2008 (15. Oktober 2020)

Der Umwelt zu liebe, kaufe ich nur noch Digital. Hab gesehen das ich die 01/19 gekauft hatte. Nächsten Monat gibt es ein Digital Abo. Euch als Kulturgut muss man einfach unterstützen. Bin auch PCGH Leser der ersten Stunde. Fühle mich aufeinmal so alt


----------



## LeBernie (22. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,

gerade heute mal wieder die Printausgabe gekauft.
Zuhause muss ich dann feststellen, dass die zweite DVD-Hülle umgekehrt reingeklebt wurde und dabei natürlich auch die DVD mit geklebt wurde. Durch den Anpressdruck beim Binden - oder wie das fachchinesischmäßig heißt - ist jetzt an der Klebestelle ein Riss in der DVD.

Das ist mir jetzt schon zum zweiten Mal bei Computec-Zeitschriften passiert. In Zukunft lass ich es einfach.

Gruß LeBernie


----------



## Gurdi (23. Oktober 2020)

@PCGH_Thilo Gibt es keine DVD Print mehr zu kaufen? Im Shop bei euch sind die nicht zu kriegen und auch über zwei Pressevertriebsstellen ist nichts zu bekommen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (24. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> @PCGH_Thilo Gibt es keine DVD Print mehr zu kaufen? Im Shop bei euch sind die nicht zu kriegen und auch über zwei Pressevertriebsstellen ist nichts zu bekommen.



Die Ausgabe läuft "leider" zu gut.  Hast Du mal unter Mykiosk.com gesucht?


----------



## Gurdi (24. Oktober 2020)

Guter Tip, werde ich mal versuchen.


----------



## Firefox83 (26. Oktober 2020)

Tag zusammen!

habe gestern Abend den Testartikel mit den 4 Kerne CPUs gelesen. Ich als alter Schinken mit noch einem i7-2600 in der Kiste hat mich die Analyse stark interessiert und war auf die Resultate extrem gespannt! ABER, ich habe aus dem Kontext nicht verstanden, ob nun mit der verwendeten GTX1070 ein GPU Limit oder CPU Limit vorliegt, da die FPS Ausbeute bei praktisch allen CPUs gleich gut oder schlecht waren (ausser beim Ryzen ohne SMT). Zudem hätte ich mich am Ende um ein Fazit und evtl. auch eine Handlungsempfehlung gefreut. Zum Beispiel ob mit den alten CPUs nach wie vor ein flüssiges Spielerlebnis bis 60FPS möglich ist (FHD, WQHD, UHD mit einer stärkeren GPU?) oder ob ihre Zeit langsam aber sicher abgelaufen ist.

Ansonsten wie immer ein tolles Heft! 

Nebenbei noch *glückwünsche* zum Jubiläum. ich kann mich noch an die Einführung der PCGH Zeitschrift erinnern und kaufte zwischendurch mal mit meinem bescheidenen Sackgeld am Kiosk das Magazin


----------



## B00 (23. November 2020)

Ist eine tolle Ausgabe.
Auch die DVD mit dem Archiv ist eigentlich ganz toll.
Ich habe allerdings noch nie solch eine schlechte DVD von PCGH in den Händen gehalten.
Äußerlich sind keine Kratzer zu sehen, dennoch lässt sich die DVD in meinen BlurayBrenner sehr schlecht lesen.
Alle anderen DVDs, CDs und BluRays lassen sich super lesen.
Ich habe mir dann die Zeit nehmen müssen, um das  Archiv auf meine HDD zu kopieren, was fast 45 minuten gedauert hat.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (23. November 2020)

Jup, ich habe auch seit langer Zeit wieder mal mein externes optisches Laufwerk in Betrieb nehmen müssen, das hat wirklich lange gedauert zu kopieren, dazu noch das Düsentriebwerksgeräusch.

Vielleicht sollte PCGH auf modernere Datenträger umsteigen, zb Speicherkarten, die sind ja extrem günstig geworden, dazu sind sie auch wiederverwendbar, sie haben deshalb auch einen Mehrwert für den Käufer und sie sind ökologischer, wenn man die Speicherkarten quasi Tonnenweise kauft ist der Preis pro Stück sicher weit unterhalb der Endkundenpreise die man im Handel sieht.
Dazu könnte man doch mal eine Umfrage machen, ob die Käufer das wollen, wenn ja würden sie dafür einige Cent mehr bezahlen wollen.


----------



## Aysem (26. November 2020)

Eine absolut geniale Ausgabe - war wirklich sehr rund. 20 Jahre PCGH und alle RTX-3000-bezogenen Artikel fand ich sehr, sehr gut. 
Frage @PCGH_Aleco
Macht ihr vielleicht in nächster Zeit eine Reportage zur Lieferbarkeit von Hardware? Gab ja drei prominente Beispiele in letzter Zeit. Ich weiß nicht, ob das recherchetechnisch überhaupt möglich ist, aber das wäre mal hochinteressant zu sehen, wie sowas von der Ankündigung bis zur Ankunft in Shops aussieht. Regelfallt, angemessene Stückzahlen zum Launch und die Probleme heute. Wie lang dauert die Produktion der jeweiligen Hardware? Welche Lieferketten müssen hier berücksichtigt werden? Nur so eine Idee...


----------

